# World of Warplanes Grafik Einstellungen?



## WhoRainZone (21. November 2017)

Folgendes Problem: 
Der Rechner meines Bruders bringt das Game 
a) nicht über 36 FPS
b) nicht konstant 30+ FPS
An den Einstellungen haben wir schon viel rumprobiert, Nachbearbeitung, Kantenglättung, VSync, Schatten, Wasser, etc. etc.
Wenn keine Gegner zu sehen sind, bringt er -relativ unabhängig von den Einstellungen - max. 36 FPS. Sobald mehrere Leute feuern/rauchen oder so, gehen die FPS auf 18-22 runter. So langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende, deswegen habe ich diesen Fred erstellt. 
Dass einige Einstellungen mehr Leistung, die anderen mehr Speicher fordern ist klar, nur welche was tun ist mir nicht geläufig.

Der PC:
FX 8350
16GB RAM
RX 480
AsRock 990FX Extreme 3
Windows 7

Gespielt wird in 1080p

Strom bekommt die Karte genug, leichter OC auf 1400 MHz. Steckt auch im obersten PCIe Slot.

Falls noch weitere Infos benötigt werden, einfach fragen 
Ich hoffe, hier kann jemand das Problem lösen..

Greetz


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. November 2017)

Mein Tipp. Den PC ein Museum spenden und sich was neues gutes und schnelles kaufen.


----------



## HisN (21. November 2017)

Beoachte um den Ist-Zustand festzustellen.

Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka zu lahm für Deine 30 FPS, Graka-Features (Auflösung, Anti-Aliasing, Ambient-Occlusion, Post-Prozessing) verringern.
Graka nicht voll ausgelastet: CPU zu lahm, oder RAM/VRAM voll.
CPU zu lahm: CPU-Features verringern: Objekt-Anzahl, Sichtweite. Immer noch keine 30 FPS: Neue CPU kaufen.
RAM voll: Mehr RAM kaufen
VRAM voll: Textur-Auflösung, Auflösung, Anti-Aliasing verringern.


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. November 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Mein Tipp. Den PC ein Museum spenden und sich was neues gutes und schnelles kaufen.


Sehr hilfreich... nicht jeder kauft sich nen SkylakeX und ne Titan um seine imaginären Internet-Eier raushängen zu lassen 

@HisN
Genau sowas habe ich gebraucht, ich teste das mal und melde mich wieder


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. November 2017)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich... nicht jeder kauft sich nen SkylakeX und ne Titan um seine imaginären Internet-Eier raushängen zu lassen


Deshalb habe ich es auch geschrieben 
Und ich kaufe nicht teure aber schnelle Hardware um meine Eier zu zeigen. Sondern weil ich die Power brauche um in UHD Ultra (was anderes kommt nicht in Frage) möglichst viele fps zu bekommen.
Ein alter PC, und das ist der da oben, schafft halt nicht viele fps. Zumindest nicht wenn man höher als 640x480 spielt...


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. November 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ein alter PC, und das ist der da oben, schafft halt nicht viele fps. Zumindest nicht wenn man höher als 640x480 spielt...



In was für einer Welt lebst du denn? O.o Bemerkst du auch den Unterschied bei Monitoren von 1ms zu 2ms Reaktionszeit? 

Alt... zum Teil, deswegen schlecht? Wohl kaum. Es kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an. Für FHD Gaming völlig ausreichend. Nur weil andere Leute andere Ansprüche haben muss man nicht alles schlecht machen, was sie besitzen. Klar, es gibt viel, was besser ist, aber das braucht er eigentlich nicht, das einzige Game was nicht so läuft wie es sollte, ist WoWp....

Naja, immerhin nutzt du deine Hardware aus  
Ist mein Rechner (siehe Signatur) jetzt schlecht, weil deiner besser ist? Wenn jeder danach urteilen würde, könnte man nicht mehr unterscheiden xD 

Ist ein Bürorechner schlecht, weil er nur eine integrierte Grafikkarte hat?
Zum zocken, ja, aber für seinen Verwendungszweck nicht. Du merkst, worauf ich hinauswill


----------



## Ion (21. November 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Mein Tipp. Den PC ein Museum spenden und sich was neues gutes und schnelles kaufen.



Mein Tipp:
Solche Beiträge in Zukunft unterlassen. 

@T
Das klingt für mich, als hätte die CPU nicht genug Dampf unter der Haube. Besteht die Möglichkeit, diese zu übertakten?


----------



## xNeo92x (24. November 2017)

Ich würd auch mal nach den Temperaturen schauen. Vor allem von der CPU. Wenn die überhitzt, taktet sie runter.
Eventuell auch mal die Stromsparfunktionen der CPU im BIOS ausmachen.

Und wenns gar nicht mehr geht, dann auf War Thunder umsteigen


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. November 2017)

Hat sich überraschenderweise erledigt. Er verkauft den Rechner und schaut sich nach nem Laptop fürs Studium um 
Trotzdem Danke für die Antworten 

Greetz


----------

